# Greetings from Polish Polar Station :)



## MorgothV8 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey - greetings from Polish Polar Station - Hornsund 
My photos:
https://picasaweb.google.com/106096029885802307405/Hornsund20112012PolishPolar34thExpedition


I'm seismologist here and wintering there


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm never complaining about the cold in Holland ever again :beer


----------



## Beastie (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it. *Cool* place! :h


----------



## aragon (Aug 22, 2011)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> I'm seismologist here and wintering there


Any FreeBSD running in those extreme conditions?


----------



## fonz (Aug 22, 2011)

MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> Hey - greetings from Polish Polar Station - Hornsund


This one?



			
				MorgothV8 said:
			
		

> I'm seismologist here and wintering there


Way cool. Bastard :beer

Fonz


----------



## MorgothV8 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes this one 
I've been always interested in polar areas - now working here.

And we have a lot of Linuxes but FreeBSD is on my private netbook only (the one I'm using now).

My wife has FreeBSD box at home, we talk through Skype and my own VoIP program - cvoice.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would love to see that blue ice myself, it just looks so beautiful. 

Looks like your having fun up in the northern polar region, and some how you managed to find beer... no mater how much I put in my fridge I never seem to find any the next day


----------



## Slurp (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, I expected photos of your server room full of FreeBSD machines.

Disappointed...


----------



## MorgothV8 (Sep 9, 2012)

No photos from *BSD servers, because there were none 
But there were my laptop server: WWW/FTP/SSH


----------



## Crivens (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice landscape.
The weather would not be my problem, you can always dress against cold (not against warmth). 

What would drive me crazy would be to be penned in with a bunch of other folks in a small building and going on each others nerves. Come to think of it, that sounds like my workplace :stud
Doing that all winter, that has my respect.

@SirDice: The cold up in the north is nothing like the cold that comes at about 1-2Â°C and 100% humidity plus some wind. That is the cold that first gets you sweating on each move and then freezes you solid. But -20 up there with dry air? No problem.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Sep 10, 2012)

Fine Photos! Is your station at Svalbard? I reckon so because of those icesheets and needing firearm at hand. Btw. do you have sauna at your station?


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes there is a sauna - self made one.
And second yes - this is Svalbard.


----------



## sossego (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks beautiful.


----------

